# Hearthstone Sterling G LP to Natural Gas conversion



## dsell (Feb 7, 2009)

I recently purchased a used Hearthstone Sterling G direct vent that is configured to burn LP.  What does the natural gas conversion kit consist of?  The manual states that there is a screen that can be placed on the door to reduce hearth requirements.  What does the screen look like?  Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 7, 2009)

I recently purchased a used Hearthstone Sterling G direct vent that is configured to burn LP.  What does the natural gas conversion kit consist of?

You'll need the specified natural gas regulator, an NG burner orifice, an NG pilot orifice & you'll hafta adjust the air shutter setting to get the flame appearance right..You'll probably get some stickers, too, that you attach to the rating plate & valve indicating that it's been converted to NG..

The manual states that there is a screen that can be placed on the door to reduce hearth requirements.  What does the screen look like? 

Not sure how you can reduce the hearth requirements...the only protection required for the Sterling is the width & depth of the unit, & that's if it's to be installed on carpet, vinyl tile, or other combustible material ather than wood flooring...
The screen MAY cut down on how close you can have furniture in FRONT of the unit, but I didn't see anything in the install manual specifically citing such...


----------



## dsell (Feb 8, 2009)

Hearth Requirements
No floor protection is required if
the stove is installed on noncombustible
flooring. If the stove
is installed on a combustible floor,
it must meet one of the following
criteria.

3. The stove is installed on a wood floor or, a wood or metal panel extending the full width and depth of the stove and
has one of the following:
a. A non-combustible hearth pad with a R-value of 1.1 and a minimum measurement of 30"Wx16"D.
b. A hearth pad is not required when using the optional front door screen(item # 95-57200). This
screen must be attached in accordance with the technical data sheet provided with the screen.

The above is where I got the screen solution from the Sterling G manual.  I am setting the stove on a 3/4" real maple wood floor that I just reclaimed from a gym.  It's tricky when I read #3 and now I see the "or" which conditions a. and b. are meant for.

Are there any online retailers where I can get the natural gas coversion kit, item 95-56310 NG Fuel Conversion Kit, 7211-505 Embers, and the thermostat?  I have been Google searching with no luck.  Can I use an electronic thermostat from Walmart?

Thanks for your help


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 9, 2009)

dsell said:
			
		

> I recently purchased a used Hearthstone Sterling G direct vent that is configured to burn LP.  What does the natural gas conversion kit consist of?  The manual states that there is a screen that can be placed on the door to reduce hearth requirements.  What does the screen look like?  Thanks



OK, dsell, I've done a little detective work & what I've found tells me that you DO NOT have a DIRECT VENT (DV) unit.
You have a B-VENT (BV) unit...
That's why you need additional hearth protection because the unit will draw household air for combustion 
& there may be an opening in the front for getting that cimbustion air to the burner.

As far as trying to get the conversion parts,
did you try to call Hearthstone at 1 (800) 827-8683?
Either that or try the website & there should be a dealer locator:

www.hearthstonestoves.com

If you have no luck with either of those methods, PM me & I'll put you in touch with our warehouse & parts dept...


----------

